# 32 oz Glass Gatorade bottle



## Newguy85

I found this a few months ago in the woods half buried and I just want to know more about it, the last production glass bottles from Gatorade was in 98' but from pictures, those all had the plastic logo wrapped around, this bottle has an etching of the logo, it has 3 numbers on the bottom 87, 02, and L with a small star beside it, if anyone knows anything about the numbers or possible year or even the value, I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## CanadianBottles

I'm not sure what you mean by etching, actual etching (eating a frosted finish into the glass using acid) is extremely unlikely.  It's probably not worth much, and probably dates from 1987.


----------



## cowseatmaize

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by etching, actual etching (eating a frosted finish into the glass using acid) is extremely unlikely.  It's probably not worth much, and probably dates from 1987.


I agree, maybe it's a faded painted label where you see that and the rest was a paper label.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Welcome, New Guy 85. I've found an embossed Gatorade bottle, but it was pretty modern-looking. It had the potential for a label or ACL on the body beneath the shoulder embossing. Same thing?


----------



## sunrunner

I'm sorry but I see nothing collectable in a 30 year old Gatorade bottle . Maybe you are to young to remember        when they were made of glass .


----------



## RCO

I can still kind of remember Gatorade bottles made of glass , definity drank out of them when I was younger . have also found some glass embossed Gatorade bottles but smaller sizes like 10 oz maybe . there always missing the paper label , don't think they have any value yet and might not ever . things often have to disappear for a long time before they become collectable so who knows


----------

